# [Suche] Die Geschichte von Eclipse



## EinGast (15. Mrz 2004)

Halllo zusammen!

Ich suche jetzt schon ne ganze Weile etwas über die Geschichte von eclipse auf DEUTSCH (ja, ich bin zu faul zu übersetzen).
So wie ich das ja mitbekommen habe, hat IBM mit ein paar andren früher entwickelt un dann irgendwann freigegeben, aber konkretes weiß ich nicht.

Wäre euch dankbar, wenn ihr nen Link für mich hättet...


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (15. Mrz 2004)

Mit einer deutschen Quelle kann ich leider nicht dienen, aber hier gibt es die Informationen zur Geschichte wenigstens aus 1. Hand.


----------



## EinGast (17. Mrz 2004)

thx


----------

